# Beginner Photographer



## ZellDincht (Oct 23, 2011)

HI, I'm new to TPF forum. I have long been into photography and have just bought my first DSLR 
 I got myself the Canon EOS 600D with EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.
I learnt the basic concept of ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture from some of my friends and I just thought I'd be able to learn more from the forum.

I'm thinking of either getting myself a Canon Prime Lens 50mm f/1.8 or a Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Telephoto Zoom Lens? I haven't quite made sure yet. Also I'm interested in looking at Canon Speedlite 430EX II. Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 23, 2011)

ZellDincht said:


> HI, I'm new to TPF forum. I have long been into photography and have just bought my first DSLR
> I got myself the Canon EOS 600D with EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.
> I learnt the basic concept of ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture from some of my friends and I just thought I'd be able to learn more from the forum.
> 
> I'm thinking of either getting myself a Canon Prime Lens 50mm f/1.8 or a Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Telephoto Zoom Lens? I haven't quite made sure yet. Also I'm interested in looking at Canon Speedlite 430EX II. Any thoughts on these?


Welcome!

What are you planning to shoot? What is your budget? Do you plan a career or just want to go out and take some snapshots?


----------



## mrelsewhere (Oct 23, 2011)

You already have a decent zoom lens (EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS), so I'd get the 50mm prime. It's great for low-light situations and it's cheaper than the telephoto, so you might afford the Speedlite.


----------



## ZellDincht (Oct 23, 2011)

Aaah, about that. I guess probably the latter. I doubt I'd be able to get into professional photography with the way I am now, I do photography as a hobby. I like capturing moments. Ranging from landscape, candid photos, portrait, etc  My budget for now is about less than 400pounds. Do you reckon it's worth looking at the 50mm f/1.4 too or is the 50mm f/1.8 decent enough? Thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## ZellDincht (Oct 23, 2011)

mrelsewhere said:


> You already have a decent zoom lens (EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS), so I'd get the 50mm prime. It's great for low-light situations and it's cheaper than the telephoto, so you might afford the Speedlite.



I guess. I could agree with your opinion. I guess I might go for the 50mm f/1.8 and the 430EX II. How is the 50mm f/1.4 compared to 50mm f/1.8? Any noticable differences in the picture quality if you happen to know? (rather than build quality which has already been talked about plenty in reviews ) Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## MTVision (Oct 23, 2011)

Edited post: I gave a link to a review for the Nikon brand which won't really help

Nikon versions of the 1.4 and the 1.8 are both great lenses so I'm sure the Canon versions are the same.  I've heard the Canon Sigma 50 f/1.4 is pretty great.  If you don't want to spend a lot of money then the 1.8 is perfect. Either one with be a fast, sharp lens


----------



## mrelsewhere (Oct 23, 2011)

The Canon 50mm f/1.8 is a nice little lens, but I didn't find the autofocus as quick and quiet as the one in the f/1.4. And once you've taken your own photos with the f/1.4 and seen that beautiful buttery bokeh, you won't want to settle for less. 

But that's just me. You should read The Digital Picture's review.


----------



## ZellDincht (Oct 24, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Edited post: I gave a link to a review for the Nikon brand which won't really help
> 
> Nikon versions of the 1.4 and the 1.8 are both great lenses so I'm sure the Canon versions are the same.  I've heard the Canon Sigma 50 f/1.4 is pretty great.  If you don't want to spend a lot of money then the 1.8 is perfect. Either one with be a fast, sharp lens



I've looked up on reviews on forums and youtube. I've made up my mind. I won't go wrong with the f/1.8  Will order them soon. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sherm (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the 1.8 and 430 speedlite. Happy with both but I'm new to this. You will really like the 1.8 and the flash is perfect for what it sounds like you will be using it for.


----------



## flan3lan (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi ZD,

Like you I am also beginner . I have many cameras before but I just bought my first DSLR  Canon EOS 600D with EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS and I got the 430ex II .

One good advice given to me by a real photographer is not to rush buying more things . Just use what you have now ( external flash is only thing you really need with 600d ) .

He made this clear when he used my canon for a day and got very good shots . 

Point is if you are beginner like me then all we need is to know the 600d function and then go shot with it and practice . Also photoshop must be your frind too because must of what you see as an end photo has a chance of being modified in editing software to iron small things out . 

Any how I followed his advice and will stop from buying more , except for an eye-fi card which is cool 

Good luck


----------



## bazooka (Oct 27, 2011)

I say slow down as well.  What do you want to do that your current equipment isn't allowing you to do?  Is it a focal range? Is it quality?  Is it shutter speed?  Light control?  Why do you want a 430EXII as opposed to a manual flash?  Why the 50 1.8?  Because it's inexpensive and gets good remarks?  What is your goal?

If you are just trying to aquire more gear to learn more, then I HIGHLY recommend you get a manual flash of some sort.  They can be had for cheap and will greatly accelerate your knowledge of light and camera function.  I always recommend the LP160 at midwest photo, but there are much cheaper flashes with similar functionality.  A guy I know here at work bought a $50 direct-from-china light that works ok...

I own the 50 1.4 and it is a sweet lens, incredibly sharp, but it's not as useful of a lens on a crop sensor, at least for what I do.  Go ahead and try it, set your zoom to 50mm and just leave it there and see if it would be useful for you.  Maybe it will, maybe it won't.


----------

